# Programmers/Software Designers



## Zer (Sep 6, 2015)

Which cities are most appropriate to visit for programmers/software designers?


----------



## inhamilton (Jun 10, 2011)

Zer said:


> Which cities are most appropriate to visit for programmers/software designers?


If you're looking for a job, Auckland by far. Then Wellington, then Christchurch. Other smaller places like Hamilton, Tauranga, Palmerston North and Dunedin do have jobs in that field, but nowhere near as many.


----------



## FredHarrington (Dec 23, 2015)

I work in IT, and i'm moving to Auckland in Feb - is Auckland going to be the best place?


----------



## inhamilton (Jun 10, 2011)

FredHarrington said:


> I work in IT, and i'm moving to Auckland in Feb - is Auckland going to be the best place?


Yes. What part of IT do you work in?


----------



## sreerjvs85 (Jan 25, 2016)

Hi inhamilton,
I work as a software Automation Engineer/ QA. Hows the job market for me there. Please advise!


----------



## inhamilton (Jun 10, 2011)

sreerjvs85 said:


> Hi inhamilton,
> I work as a software Automation Engineer/ QA. Hows the job market for me there. Please advise!


Are you asking about here in Hamilton or New Zealand in general? There are some automation companies in Hamilton. Whether you can get a job here depends a lot on your skills, how well you interview etc.


----------



## sreerjvs85 (Jan 25, 2016)

inhamilton said:


> Are you asking about here in Hamilton or New Zealand in general? There are some automation companies in Hamilton. Whether you can get a job here depends a lot on your skills, how well you interview etc.


Thanks for your reply. Yeah I am looking all over NZ for the job.


----------

